# I still can not believe the action of inshore rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

While reorganizing my files today, I found these pictures. 
When Korean TV fishing host Shin brought inshore popping rods for big bluefin in Cape Cod in Oct, 2009, I thought there is no way he could land a big tuna with such a striped bass rod. 
But I was wrong. I still can not believe how the rod didn't break for 67" (170 lb) bluefin. the inshore rod is lighter than Magic Eye 804S which Scott tested in Panama recently.

This was the starting point I became a believer of Black Hole rods an became to develop BH Cape Cod Special jigging and popping rods with them as well as became a Black Hole distributor in the US.

Seeing is believing


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

ramrod1 said:


> wow!


x2 fish on!!


----------



## hien361 (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## TXG (Mar 1, 2013)

beautiful fish...


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

that rod looks very very similar to the "Black Jack" Big Pop from NS


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

O.O


----------

